# Really stupid worker at PetSmart.



## Destiny

I've recently fell in love with Marimo balls, and went to pet smart to put one, since it's the only place I could find in my area. I've been there before, but only to buy oxbow for the ratties, ( again, only place in the city that sells it for less then thirty bucks). I was with my mother, and younger sister. We recently "Rescued" a goldfish. A friend of my mothers had them as wedding decorations,in tiny, 0.5 bowls.<br>It was a bit short notice, so the only tank we had aviailable at the time was a 5 gallon we had a few ghost shrimp in a while back. Keep in mind we've only had this fish for about a week, so we haven't gotten a chance to give her ("Sparkles") a proper ten gal set up. <br>My younger sister thinks that sparkles is lonely, so asked a pet smart worker standing by the fish wall if two goldfish could live together without fighting. <br>The women then asked what size tank we have, I explained to her that it's a five gallon right now, but we're looking to get a ten gallon or larger very soon. This lady FLIPS at us. After telling her multiple times that yes, we know that it's not ideal, yet we were not prepared, she still continues to tell us off. <br>She finally calms down, and points to a 0.5 gal and tells my mother that 'if you want a small tank fish, I suggest getting a beta. They can survive in cups.' This is where I got angry. She just spent all this time yelling at us over gold fish, yet she says that betas can be treated that way? I told her that they need at bare minum and 2.5 gal and she flat out told me I know Nothing about nitching about fish care. I guess I shouldn't expect anything else from a place like that.


----------



## Tedology

Yes, a beta CAN live in a cup.

And I CAN live in a closet.

I would lose my sanity...and wish my own demise....but I can exist in a closet.

She had no right yelling at you...you should have asked to speak to the manager.


----------



## Daize

You'll need, "at least", a 20 gallon for a "single" goldfish. Then if you decide to get a second goldfish..... You'll need a larger tank. If your goal is to have 2 goldfish. You might want to invest in a 55 gallon tank. Goldfish grow very quickly and can reach lengths of 6 inches or more. 

Sure they "can" live in a 10 gallon tank, but it's better to give them a larger tank. 

Just like Beta fish...... Goldfish tend to be put in a tank that's "too small".


----------



## aliceinwonderland

That's crazy! I can understand wanting people to be knowledgeable about caring for the pets they own, that's why working at a petshop would drive me batty. I meet people just going into the pet stores to buy supplies and sometimes end up having lengthy conversations with them about pet care(never lecturing/yelling at them though, nobody is going to want to learn from you if you're acting like a tool) But to lecture you about caring for a goldfish only to turn around and recommend mistreating something as beautiful and intelligent as a betta fish is definitely smh worthy. My beta is in a 30 gallon community tank with cory fish and a ram. They get bored so easily in a tiny tank, it really is like locking them in a closet!


----------



## Destiny

Oh, I'm sorry about that. All of the research that I've done so far says a ten gallon is okay. We are only planning on getting one, but my younger sister asked out of curiousity. Guess it's time to start looking for a bigger tank then.


----------



## FallDeere

Just goes to show you should NEVER discuss proper care of any animal with Petsmart employees (or any pet store, really). I've taken to just forcing a smile on my face and nodding while they make recommendations for animal care.... It's not worth getting in an argument about, really. I just walk into Petsmart, get what I need, and walk out with minimal talk with anyone there. Even the employees I know a bit and kinda like have wrong ideas about proper care and I could argue with them until my face is blue, but it's not worth the stress.

There's really no need to ask pet store employees for information anymore, after all. The internet is a wonderful place full of lots of CORRECT care information (and also incorrect, but at least you can sort through it all). My parents still ask pet store employees questions and I'm just standing there going =/. Waste of time and effort. Goodness, I've even taken to ignoring vet's recommendations for rat care! Lately it seems like even vets who "know" about rats don't even know anything. Again, I just smile and nod politely.


----------



## artgecko

Yeah.. Nice goldfish (if fancys) can be the size of a floating softball when adult. The "regular" ones with the longer body will get up to about 8" long or longer. And they're super messy so need good filtration. 

It's too bad that she yelled at you, and also not good that she recommended keeping bettas in a very small container, but maybe she was suggesting the betta as a more suitable fish for your tank size.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

^ Still no need to flip out on OP though. That's ridiculous. It sounds like you restrained yourself a lot better than I would have. And I disagree about pet store employee advice being useless these days. If you find the right person who actually knows what they are talking about, that information can be invaluable. I've gotten some fantastic care tips for my ram cichlids from a local aquatics shop (note that's local, not chain store).

I'm a big box pet store employee, and I am ashamed to say that, despite the fact I am a trained GROOMER, I seem to know more about fish than the people in the freaking pet care department. They should really get more extensive training about aquatics. Fish can be very complex and are absolutely not the throwaway pets a lot of people seem to take them as. Some of it [advice] is terrible, those pamphlets we have are a joke, and unwitting customers take it blindly. I had a coworker recently who advised me to BLEACH my 10g tank because I'm having a brown algae bloom. I've heard the whole bettas-can-live-in-a-cup bit too. Ugh.


----------



## Vegn

A beta can live in a cup but they won't thrive. No offense, but as an avid goldfish lover, I might have done the same thing. Fancies get about 8" with tail in a tank. They've been found much, much, larger. 8" in body and since they're round you have to keep that in mind. Commons and comets (I'm guessing what you have, the little feeder guys) will grow to easily 1' in body alone. They are also incredibly messy and need a lot of water changes, a LOT. Especially in a little tank. 10 gallons isn't enough for any goldfish for very long. Kokosgoldfish has a lot of information and if the fish is just too much (they are a lot of work) it shouldn't be hard to find someone to take it in. At least look at it for info. Sorry if this seems harsh but online especially it tends to be the fastest way to get a point across.


----------

